# Camber bolts : Epic!



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

For those who dont know, the Cruze has no ajustement for Camber, front or rear. The positive is that even dropped 2.2 inches like mine, u can still have *stock alignement*.

But when i looked at my tires, since im changing them real soon, i saw that my Driver side front tire* was worn more on the outside* then any of my other tires. (Normaly i wouldnt be able to see that, since i do tire rotation, but at the end of last year, knowing i would change tires, i didnt do it.) 

Here in Quebec, 90% of all our Highway exits are on the right and they turn right, so the Driver side tires work more often, especialy the front one, since a FWD car turn and accelerate with the same tires and so by seeing excess worn on the outside, i realised that the stock front Alignement wasnt ok for me.

So i installed *Camber bolts* : http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2012&autoModClar=LTZ

I went from -0.8 to -1.8, just 1 degre of Negative increase and man, *what a difference*!

*Positive* :

- Turn in is more crisp and direct

- Front end grip is greatly increased reducing Understeer

- The wheel is easier to turn when driving and the car is less sensitive to Road imperfections

- Marginal increase in Fuel economy and possible top speed, since less resistance from tires when going in straight line

*Negative* :

- Tires will were from the inside more, uneven, especialy for someone who doesnt drive in a Spirited manner

- Less grip in hard launches (Like drag racing)


For just 25$ and 1 hour of work maximum to install, this is the best mod for Handling u can do to a Cruze for the money.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

One other negative point that will soon turn into a positive : with more negative camber, the stance looks wrong in the front, so i will order soon some 15mm Spacers from H&R.

That will give me an even more positive front end! :yahoo:


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Camber bolts aren't necessary. While these struts aren't adjustable, the bolt holes can be slotted to provide adjustment. Camber bolts are just faster and easier for the alignment shop.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm on -2 degrees camber in the front and 20mm spacers. :th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

perlionex said:


> I'm on -2 degrees camber in the front and 20mm spacers. :th_angelsmiley4:


Ya, thats the way to go !


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Camber isnt the real killer of tires Toe is. The problem is that when you change camber the toe changes. This leads people to thinking that camber killed their tires.

when the toe setting is off it causes the tire to slide slightly when rolling straight.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Poje, any pics of your ride?....install?


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

All you need is a Technician who knows his **** on alignments

It's probably been over 100 alignments ago that I've installed any aftermarket items to get proper specs (besides solid axle front ends which require balljoints or balljoint sleeves). 

I've pulled over .5 degree adjustments simply by grinding off the knurling on strut bolts and it only takes about 5 minutes, is completely safe and saves the customer money


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Poje, any pics of your ride?....install?


I will put pics when i get my spacers.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

dsmskyline said:


> Camber isnt the real killer of tires Toe is. The problem is that when you change camber the toe changes. This leads people to thinking that camber killed their tires.
> 
> when the toe setting is off it causes the tire to slide slightly when rolling straight.


This is true, but Camber is still the main reason why a tire will be worn more on one side.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Poje said:


> One other negative point that will soon turn into a positive : with more negative camber, the stance looks wrong in the front, so i will order soon some 15mm Spacers from H&R.



Did you ever end up getting wheel spacers (H&R)? I'm looking into getting some, but running into a few questions i.e. bolt pattern, bore/hub size, whether or not our wheels are "hub-centric" or not, and what thickness is good, but not too wide that we need longer wheel studs...


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

After i installed my coilovers, the allignment shop had to install camber bolts to bring my car into spec.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ do you have pics ?? My mech. Got it to work out great


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's see, dropping the Cruze two inches is that same as moving the wheels up that amount.

Tie rod end are normally straight out, so at the yoke where the tie rod ends, that will also be raised 2", if the length of this rod is z, that y axis would raise, shortening the distance from the rack to the wheel. Since the point of the tie is closer to where it ties to the yoke, the actual distance at the rear end of the tire would decrease by that ratio.

If the rear end of the tire goes in, the front end will go out, causing toe out that really wears on the outside of the tire by scrubbing.

Yes the the camber and caster are fixed, in a stock car, only get the caster and camber within specs is to replace parts. And with a single lower control arm and a strut, the top of the wheel will move inward, better cars use a double wishbone suppension where the camber does not change. There are no slots in the Cruze, the center strut bolt attaches through a hole in the the strut mount with minimal clearance, don't dare drill that out, will weaken it. 

Rear suspension is also fixed, the only adjustment is toe in that also should include steering wheel centering, the rest is all checks with a rather loose tolerance, so why do they charge a fortune just to adjust the toe-in with a so called 4 wheel alignment?

Cruze has the lowest ground clearance of any vehicle I have ever owned or driven, even much lower than my Supra. Even had to purchased very low profile oil changing ramps. See you are from Canada, just planning on driving this thing in the summer on a billiard flat type road. Have enough problems driving up ramps to parking spaces and have to cut it at 45 degrees.

Unless you are just doing his for show. Mu Cruze only has 6 1/2" clearance from the ground to the bottom of the front bumper. If the snow gets much high than this, I am screwed. 4 1/2"?


----------



## Morenorixhi (Aug 10, 2021)

Poje said:


> For those who dont know, the Cruze has no ajustement for Camber, front or rear. The positive is that even dropped 2.2 inches like mine, u can still have *stock alignement*.
> 
> But when i looked at my tires, since im changing them real soon, i saw that my Driver side front tire* was worn more on the outside* then any of my other tires. (Normaly i wouldnt be able to see that, since i do tire rotation, but at the end of last year, knowing i would change tires, i didnt do it.)
> 
> ...


How many bolts did y


Poje said:


> For those who dont know, the Cruze has no ajustement for Camber, front or rear. The positive is that even dropped 2.2 inches like mine, u can still have *stock alignement*.
> 
> But when i looked at my tires, since im changing them real soon, i saw that my Driver side front tire* was worn more on the outside* then any of my other tires. (Normaly i wouldnt be able to see that, since i do tire rotation, but at the end of last year, knowing i would change tires, i didnt do it.)
> 
> ...


How many bolts where used?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One bolt per strut


----------



## Morenorixhi (Aug 10, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> One bolt per strut


Got it thanks


----------

